# Caribas, Pirayas And Reds, Oh My



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

so here are some crappy camera pics and vids....
19 pygos mainly caribas, 5 reds and 3 pirayas




























http://s989.photobucket.com/albums/af14/dennyc_2009/My%20fish/?action=view&current=pygotankmovie1.flv

http://s989.photobucket.com/albums/af14/dennyc_2009/My%20fish/?action=view&current=pygotankmovie2.flv


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

killer dude


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

awesome Dennis, now we just need some feeding video, throw in a perch


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yassou, Dennis!!..No such thing as crappy pics/vids with a kick ass shoal like that!!...





















..I'm jealous, malaka!...


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ill go to the asian store where they have good whole fish and feed away
but ill use my camcorder for that one.....











Da said:


> yassou, Dennis!!..No such thing as crappy pics/vids with a kick ass shoal like that!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, you kill me.......


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

looks sick bro!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ty for all of the kind words guys


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

soo sick


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice.........


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the tank Dennis







I can't wait until I get some Caribe


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW, that's a much better way to utilize that 240 man! let me know if you thin out- i wouldn't mind thinning out a couple reds for caribas









im curious to see how everyone gets along- keep us posted


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great looking shoal and tank


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking shoal brother! All you need now is to throw a tern or two in there.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

more pics


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks really good









How big are your caribas?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking setup


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Looks really good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the biggest is 7" and smallest is 4" / i have some 3" wild reds in there too


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, simply incredible setup. nicely overstocked. what kind of filtration do you have going? i can't imagine the bioload and cleaning schedule.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

I love it!! Good amount of fish in there !


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> wow, simply incredible setup. nicely overstocked. what kind of filtration do you have going? i can't imagine the bioload and cleaning schedule.


dont know yet, im going to let things go for a week and check perameters
with 1 fx5 and 1 xp3.....i may add another fx5, ill rob it from my rhoms
tank....so a little tweeking for now


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Wicked shoal Assclown,







its is just a pitty you dont have better picts...


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks Cool!! Thinking of geting some caribe myself.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

surprisingly the xp3 and the fx5 are doing the job well, stats are at zero
across the board and the nitrates are at 5ppm even with 20 fish


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's good to hear. got any new pics after you re-arrange the tank?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

O,

i missed this..

Great looking fish dude!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

yo thats sick mannnn !!!


----------

